# Plants vs Zombies



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone gotten it to work. I've tried everything and can't get it to run.

It just gives me error about can't contact server contact ea.com/countrygate

Anyone know what to do??? P.S. live in US


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Remolten said:


> Has anyone gotten it to work. I've tried everything and can't get it to run.
> 
> It just gives me error about can't contact server contact ea.com/countrygate
> 
> Anyone know what to do??? P.S. live in US


Where did you buy the game from? Also, it is a known problem on the tp that it is impossible to download the data from ea games servers.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

amazon app store


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Any way to get the sd data for it???


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Been having the same problem myself with trying to get p vs z to work but I email Amazon but haven't heard back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Install it on your phone then copy the data to your Touchpad

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Remolten said:


> Has anyone gotten it to work. I've tried everything and can't get it to run.
> 
> It just gives me error about can't contact server contact ea.com/countrygate
> 
> Anyone know what to do??? P.S. live in US


The current version of PvZ has not been updated for ics, it doesn't work on either my gnex or tp. However, there is a HD version that shipped only on a Lenovo tablet, and has not been made available for purchase. Do a Google search for PvZ HD APK or something similar, the program icon is a purple circle with a zombie hand coming out of the ground. This version seems to work fine in ics for me.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

I had PvZ from the amazon app store working fine on CM7 for my touchpad...then used titanium backup on it and all my apps before going to CM9 and restoring it and it worked fine for me...

maybe a bit of extra steps to do just to get 1 game working if you're already on CM9...but figured i share.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone have a link for the lenovo version apk??? I'd prefer to not buy again from amazon.


----------

